# Expat working in Bukit Jalil



## jeffy107

Dear,

I am a french expat, single and currently waiting for my visa to be approved.
I will be working in Bukit Jalil, and in the meantime, I am browsing condo around and see if anything nice.

I heard many times that Traffic is an issue in KL. So, it is difficult to estimate the proper distance from my work.
Basically, I would like to live 30min away from my work and in a lively place, including bars, lounge, restaurants. As a single guy, I will need that.

so my questions: 

Which area do you recommend ?

How can you estimate the time to the distance based on the peak traffic ?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## jeffy107

I would then consider to go by train + bus ...

let me know your thoughts


----------



## jeffy107

Hi Micheal,

Great!
30 to 45min might be too far. I am currently checking KL Sentral. It is about 4 stops including one change. It is then close to MidValley.

I will contact you directly then.

cheers


----------



## uzairjawed

I live in Bukit Jalil, I would suggest Savanna condominium or Vista Komanwel apartment as they are very near to Train stations and other necessities like restaurants, bars etc. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Jay M

Bukit Jalil is not exactly the place to party. If I were you, I'd be looking at central Klang Valley. More convenient, close to everything and about maximum 30 mins to everything.


----------



## PenguinProp

Hey Jeffy,

Bukit Jalil has various type of accommodation depends on what is your budget and requirement. I am a real estate agent, you may contact me 016-9813685 to assist you on searching for accommodation in Bukit Jalil.

Regards,
Yin


----------



## boonchew

Jeff, 

I do have a unit in Savanna Bukit Jalil, its up for rent. I hope you will be interested in it.

I am available by phone 0124100826 or email limboonchew(at)gmail.com

regards
boon


----------



## decanesis

jeffy107 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a french expat, single and currently waiting for my visa to be approved.
> I will be working in Bukit Jalil, and in the meantime, I am browsing condo around and see if anything nice.
> 
> I heard many times that Traffic is an issue in KL. So, it is difficult to estimate the proper distance from my work.
> Basically, I would like to live 30min away from my work and in a lively place, including bars, lounge, restaurants. As a single guy, I will need that.
> 
> so my questions:
> 
> Which area do you recommend ?
> 
> How can you estimate the time to the distance based on the peak traffic ?
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


i would recommend Sri petaling , just next to bukit jalil
i have a condo around there to let...
fully furnished, 2k....walking distance to LRT station and taxi station and shopping mall.
is quite convenient 
pm me for more details
decanesis(@)gmail.com


----------

